# What does the plus on a crystal shrimp grade mean



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys. I was just wondering what is different between an ss+ or sss+ grade crystal shrimp and the ss and sss. 

Also, how would the grade be determined, based on the colour of the white or just the amount of white. 

Thanks =)


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?6146-CRS-Grading-Card


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

whoa, that is a neat little diagram. C grade crystal reds look awesome though! Where can i get some of those? haha


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

The C grades you see are seldom available as they are considered extremely low quality. Closest you can get around is likely A grade. Most stores only care S or above. However breeders in Europe have bred out all the white and now there's super red crystals out there. For quality stock the prices are quite high however culls I'm sure the prices will be more reasonable.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Cool page, but doesn't really answer the +. Thanks though


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

The + just means plus, so if its S+ means higher than S but not SS if that makes any sense. Honestly grading is more than just S its based on thickness and how deep colors are in the red and white.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

first thing you need to know is there is different grading systems 

The common one used here (mostly for standard CRS / CBS) is the one you mentioned that is based patterns - C/B/A/S/SS/SS+/SSS/SSS+ 
the + is basically an "extension"

S = 4 band
S+ = Tiger tooth / V-band
SS = Hinomaru
SS+ = No-entry / double Hinomaru
SSS = Mosura
SSS+ = Flowerhead

in asia for Pure Red / Black Line or Japanese Red / Black Bee Shrimps the pattern is denoted seperately and the grade is based on the quality (thickness of shell, color, conformity of pattern) . It is also important to note there is no standards so it is up to the breeder / seller to sort and grade their own shrimps. Sometimes they will just use "low / mid / high " in lieu of letters. 

i.e Hinomaru Grade A, Hinomaru Grade S, Hinomaru Grade SS etc;

In germany, there is another system that uses the letter K followed by a number(i,e K1 - K14) again this is based mostly on features but it more indepth compare to the north american one.

As for B/C grade CRS, they are rare. most asian farms / wholesalers only have A/S grades now as they is what most people one for an entry level CRS.

I did manage to find some breeders from germany they still are breeding B/C grade CRS and just got them in yesterday. I also have some Super CRS but they are quite pricey; low grade are around $25-30 with high grades around $90


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

i think jumpsmasher gets an A++ for that description lol... how do you grade the super crs? i will be getting some in dec


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

qualityhitz said:


> i think jumpsmasher gets an A++ for that description lol... how do you grade the super crs? i will be getting some in dec


Maybe we can call it a D- crs, lol, because of the red


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol on the D part.. 

Not sure if there is any standards yet but for the one breeder I work with (Michael Nadal) it is based on the red coverage kinda like red king kongs

A high grade super CRS does not have any white on the body except for a little bit on the nose and tail ( like a extreme red KK)

Mid grade ones usually have 1-2 small white strips on their back (like regular red KK)

As it is fairly new you will probably see higher quality ones with more solid red in the future.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I've seen the super red crystal and can see why they will become very popular.



jumpsmasher said:


> Lol on the D part..
> 
> Not sure if there is any standards yet but for the one breeder I work with (Michael Nadal) it is based on the red coverage kinda like red king kongs
> 
> ...


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

i cant wait until christmas when i pick some up!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

It's missing a grade "D". so you can have a B/A/D A+/S+/SS+ shrimp..



jumpsmasher said:


> first thing you need to know is there is different grading systems
> 
> The common one used here (mostly for standard CRS / CBS) is the one you mentioned that is based patterns - C/B/A/S/SS/SS+/SSS/SSS+
> the + is basically an "extension"


----------

